# Need beekeeping craft for 4-H



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

I help lead a 4-H Beekeeping group. Looking for a fun craft idea to do. We have made nuc's, fume boards, pollen patties,candy boards and put frames together before. Anyone have a fun easy craft related beekeeping idea for kids to do. 
Carol


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Some type of candles maybe.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Take them bee lining.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

What is bee lining?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It was the method of locating bee trees back in the days of honey hunting. Basically you go out in a field with a small container with something sweet in it. You find a honey bee on a flower and catch it in the container... let it eat for a while and then let it go. Watch the direction it flys off in... you continue this process, slowly moving in the direction the bees leave your container in. The bees generally fly in a straight line back to their hive. so you can follow them right to it.

It can also be done by setting up bait stations if you are good at trigonometry. You place 3 or more bait sites in a spread out area... then draw lines in the bee flight paths from those sites. transcribe your lines on an aerial map of your location and the hive is in the general area where the three lines intersect.

Just for fun you can use your own hives and just have the kids line back to them.

this may explain it better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ7eqau_q5E


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

You can use 3 - 1/2 gal milk jugs and cut openings about 1" up from the bottom. Place a small piece of comb and sugar water in each after hanging it in 3 different locations. Using a compass take a reading on the direction the bee's are traveling. Use goggle earth and transfer your locations and compass readings. Then go look were the lines cross for the hive. I found one on a warm Saturday this spring.
It will work best when there is not much for the bee's to gather from.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

This bee lining was interesting. Our project classes are in Jan, Feb and Mar to get them ready for bee's in April so in Minnesota there are no bee's out to do bee lining but I will talk about this in the classes. 
Thanks for the ideas, keep them coming.


----------

